# Anyone having problems with their Hotmail Account.



## IsleOfMan (9 Apr 2020)

I can't seem to log out of my Hotmail Account. Also having issues that the page is freezing and not responding. Eventually after several minutes it sometimes rights itself.

Anyone else having problems?


----------



## Jazz01 (9 Apr 2020)

IsleOfMan - seeing few issues with slow times when on it over the last few weeks. When trying to logout, it (sometimes) doesn't show the "sign out" option. Usually have to manually refresh the page, then the option to sign out is displayed.


----------



## Páid (9 Apr 2020)

What browser are you using?


----------



## NewEdition (9 Apr 2020)

Whats hotmail?


----------



## Bronte (9 Apr 2020)

I used it today and didn't think it was slower than normal.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (9 Apr 2020)

NewEdition said:


> Whats hotmail?



Gmail has been free for 14 year now.

I had to talk my dad out of his eircom.net account recently


----------



## Hooverfish (9 Apr 2020)

Restart your computer. Try a different Internet browser.


----------



## jhegarty (9 Apr 2020)

No issues here.  Try a private browser session if the computer restart doesn't work.


----------



## Boyd (10 Apr 2020)

NewEdition said:


> Whats hotmail?


There's always one! I've used hotmail since 1999, even applying for job interviews. I credit hotmail for allowing employers to see past my shoddy CV, hiring me solely on my confidence to use a humourous email address and old school provider


----------



## Jazz01 (10 Apr 2020)

Geeezzzz - I thought there would be a bit more love for the "hotmail" accounts - I've two of them  on the go. Even have a "yahoo" email account (lets not talk about that one!!  ).


----------



## Leo (10 Apr 2020)

Boyd said:


> my confidence to use a humourous email address and old school provider



One that has put less value on the security of its users' data than most other providers!


----------



## jhegarty (13 Apr 2020)

Leo said:


> One that has put less value on the security of its users' data than most other providers!



Do you have a source on that.  It's run on same platform as outlook now.


----------



## Leo (14 Apr 2020)

jhegarty said:


> Do you have a source on that.  It's run on same platform as outlook now.



Plenty over coverage of multiple breaches over the years.


----------



## Setanta12 (14 Apr 2020)

Funnny this.  I have a story from this weekend.  I had an old hotmail account but which I'd ceased to use and had deleted practically every email and personal-contact within it some years ago.

Over the weekend, I received an email to my hotmail account with what was part of my password included in the body of the email.  They were looking to blackmail me saying the webcam had been switched on and they had incriminating photos and I should click on a provided link to see proof. ... needless to say I didn't. But the fact that they had part of my password - for the hotmail account - which I'd not used in months (years?) was worrying.

I just deleted the hotmail account entirely.


----------



## Jazz01 (14 Apr 2020)

Setanta12 said:


> blackmail me saying the webcam had been switched on and they had incriminating photos


Hmmm - hope we don't end up on the same photoshoot !!! similar email sent to me!


----------

